# Echo PB210E, No spark



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

PB210E hand held blower has no spark.

I have replace the Exciter coil, and the CDI module. I have disconnected grounding wire from on/off switch, at the exciter coil. Still no spark. what have I missed?


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you set the air gap, between the coil and the flywheel.I believe the gap,.010,I use a business card to set the gap.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I did set it at .010. I think I solved it. I cleaned the contacts for ground; working ok. will check again tomorrow. Originally it would run, but, if you shut it off, it would be hard to start or not start at all. This is what led me to the coils.


----------

